# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Γεννα κοκατιλ

## vasilakis13

Γεια σας παιδια! Το σαββατο (η κυριακη πρωι) εκανε η κικη μου ενα αυγο! Δεν ξερω βεβαια αν ειναι ενσπορο ακομη αλλα τα ειδα που ζευγαρωναν. Αυτο που με ανησυχει ειναι οτι ο παρης εχει ψιλοαγριεψει και βρισκεται ολη μερα μεσα στη φωλια,δεν μπορω να τον βγαλω με τιποτα για να δω αν εχει κανει αλλα.
Επισης εχω διαβασει οτι κανονικα κλωσσανε τα αυγα ολα μαζι αφου κανει και το τελευταιο κι αυτος εχει αρχισει απο τωρα,τι να κανω?
Η κικη αντιθετως δεν ειναι καθολου αγρια,χθες την εβγαλα και για πτηση και ηταν τελειως χαλαρη.Τωρα που εχει αυγα επιτρεπεται να τη βγαζω για πτησεις η μπορει να παθει τιποτα?

----------


## mai_tai

Κανονικα δεν πρεπει να βγαινει εξω για πτησεις η δεσποινης..!ειναι σαν να βγαινει η λεχωνα για ποτο...κ ο μπαμπας να θηλαζει το μικρο ...(γινεται αυτο...???) χαχαχαχχααχα-περα απο την πλακα-πιστευω πως απο το ζευγαρωμα και μετα δεν πρεπει να βγαινουν εξω σε περιοδο προετοιμασιας...γεννας!θα σε ενημερωσουν και οι παλαιοτεροι για το θεμα!Αντε και καλα γενητουρια!!! :Anim 45:

----------


## vicky_ath

Τη θηλυκιά σίγουρα δεν την αφήνουμε να βγαίνει για πτήσεις γιατί ενδεχομένως να υπάρξει κάποιος τραυματισμός και να σπάσει κάποιο αυγό μέσα της!
Τον αρσενικό να τον αφήσεις στην ησυχία του... εφόσον δε δέχονται εσένα στη φωλιά μην τα ενοχλείς. Ή αν τα ενοχλείς πρέπει να το κάνεις αποφασιστικά και να μην το κάνεις συχνά για να μην έχεις το αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα.
Αυτά ξέρουν πότε θα κλωσσήσουν. Γενικά ο "κανόνας" είναι ότι κλωσσάνε από το 2ο αυγό, αλλά υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις φυσικά!

----------


## vasilakis13

Οκ, ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές Αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι πως θα μπορέσω να δω αν είναι ενσπορα ώστε να μην κλωσσανε άδικα αλλά αναγκαστικά από ότι κατάλαβα θα το καταλαβω μόνο αν βγει μόνος του η όταν περάσουν οι 20 μέρες

----------


## vicky_ath

μα και άσπορα να είναι θα τα αφήσεις ούτως ή άλλως να κλωσσήσουν 20 μέρες το λιγότερο!

----------


## vasilakis13

α να τα αφησω 20 μερες και ασπορα?εγω νομιζα 1 βδομαδα το πολυ για να μην ξαναγεννησουν συντομα,εγινε!

----------


## xristina_konta

Βικυ γιατι τοσο πολυ πρεπει να κλωσσησουν τα ασπορα αυγα?  Δεν κουραζονται τα πουλια και καταπονουνται ολο αυτο το διαστημα? Θα ηθελα και εγω την απαντηση σου σαν πιο εμπειρη γιατι και το δικο μου ζευγαρι εχει κανει 3 αυγα μεχρι τωρα αλλα δεν ξερω ακομη αν ειναι ενσπορα η ασπορα γιατι δεν εχω δει να ζευγαρωσει το ζευγαρι εκτος φωλιας {μεσα στην φωλια ισως] .....

----------


## vicky_ath

Χριστίνα.... 

1ον: Τα κοκατίλ δεν ζευγαρώνουν μέσα στις φωλιές. Είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο κάτι τέτοιο... δες το βιντεάκι για να καταλάβεις πως ζευγαρώνουν...




2ον: Τα αυγά πρέπει να τα αφήσουμε αρκετές μέρες (το 20 είναι ένας πολύ καλός αριθμός ημερών, καθώς τότε περίπου εκκολάπτονται τα αυγά όταν είναι ένσπορα) καθώς αν τα πάρουμε νωρίτερα δεν κλείνει ο ορμονικός κύκλος της θηλυκιάς με αποτέλεσμα να την "ενθαρρύνουμε" να γεννήσει ξανά. Τα κοκατίλ είναι σαν κότες... μπορούν να γεννάνε ασταμάτητα.

----------


## xristina_konta

Βικυ σε ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες!!! Με τον ιδιο τροπο ζευγαρωνουν και τα λαμπερτς....Δεν ειχα ποτε κοκκατιλ και δεν ηξερα αν ισχυε το ιδιο και σε αυτα....Τα αυγα οπως με συμβουλευεις θα τα αφησω 20 ημερες περιπου και βλεπουμε αν ειναι ασπορα η ενσπορα.....Μακαρι βεβαια να ειναι ενσπορα γιατι εχει κανει μεχρι τωρα 4...Σε ευχαριστω και παλι.....

----------


## vicky_ath

Πάντως ωοσκόπηση μπορεις να κάνεις μετά από 5 μέρες συνεχούς συστηματικού κλωσσήματος! Τότε φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα αν τα αυγά είναι ένσπορα ή όχι!
Αυτό για να βγεις εσύ απο την αγωνία....  :winky:

----------


## vasilakis13

Η σήμερα η αύριο συμπληρωνονται οι 20 μέρες και λέω μέσα στην άλλη βδομάδα να κάνω ωοσκοπηση. Το μόνο που έχω καταφέρει είναι να δω ότι έχουν κάνει 5 αυγουλακια, έχει κανεις καμιά ιδέα πως να τα κάνω να βγουν για να κάνω την ωοσκοπηση?

----------


## Gardelius

Με το καλό Βασίλη !!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ανοιγεις αργα και με ηρεμες κινησεις την φωλια να βγουν. μην την ανοιξεις αποτομα και τα τρομαξεις. οταν βγουν ηρεμα και ωραια, αναλαμβανεις εσυ.. θα ελεγα να κανεις ωοσκοπηση μεσα στην φωλια χωρις να ακουμπησεις τα αυγα.

----------


## vasilakis13

Θα το δοκιμάσω αν και όταν ανοίγω την φωλιά απλά με κοιτάνε, αν την ανοίξω τελείως θα βγουν η θα πετάξουν? 
Την ωοσκοπηση να την κάνω με κλειστά τα φώτα? Είναι η πρώτη φορά και δεν ξέρω αν θα καταλάβω ενώ είναι μέσα στην φωλιά.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

εμενα τα δικα μου βγαινουν αμεσως οταν ανοιγω την πορτα της φωλιας στα δυο εκατοστα. τωρα εαν εσενα καθονται μεσα δεν ξερω τι να πω.. εαν την ανοιξεις τερμα το πιο πιθανο ειναι να βγουν στο δωματιο. μια χαρα μπορεις να κανεις ωοσκοπηση με ανοιχτα φωτα.. στην θεση σου, επειδη δεν το εχεις ξανακανει κι επειδη οι γονεις ειναι ζορικοι θα περιμενα λιγες μερες ακομη. δεν εμειναν πολλες.

----------


## vasilakis13

ειναι πολυ ζορικοι!,δεν αφηνουν πλεον ποτε μονα τους τα αυγα,ακομα και για φαγητο βγαινει το ενα απο τα 2 καθε φορα.Την ειχα ανοιξει προχθες τη πορτα στα μισα(ειναι συρταρωτη),χτυπαγα και λιγο απ εξω για να βγουν κι αυτα μονο χου εκαναν,η θηλυκια κουνιοταν και περα δοθε!!δεν το ξανακανα βεβαια αυτο,μια φορα ειπα να δοκιμασω αποφασιστικα για να δω τα αυγα αλλα τιποτα!
μαλλον δεν εχω και αλλη λυση Νικο απο το να περιμενω  :Happy:

----------


## vasilakis13

Ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος!!!! σημερα το μεσημερι οι γονεις βγηκαν απο τη φωλια και ειχα την ευκαρεια να τσεκαρω λιγο τα αυγα και ειδα οτι ειχε βγει το πρωτο κοκατιλακι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!απιστ  ευτο συναισθημα,πρωτη φορα βλεπω απο κοντα νεοσσο!
Αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι κοιταξα δυο αλλα αυγα με φακο και ειδα οτι ειχαν σκια στο μεγαλυτερο και λιγο κενο στο κατω,δεν ειδα τιποτα φλεβες,αυτο σημαινει οτι ειναι κουφια?
Επισης με προβληματιζει λιγο οτι οι γονεις βγηκαν για πρωτη φορα απο τη φωλια για αρκετη ωρα,πανω απο μιση ωρα και επισης η θηλυκια κυνηγαγε τον αρσενικο καποιες στιγμες και δεν τον αφηνε να μπει στη φωλια.τελικα καποια στιγμη που αυτη καθοταν πιο περα καταφερε και μπηκε αυτος αλλα αυτη εμεινε ακομα εξω.λετε να εχω προβλημα με το ταισμα η να μην ζεστανουν τα αλλα αυγα?
τελος,ανα ποσες μερες θα σκανε τα αυγα?σορρυ για τις πολλες ερωτησεις αλλα ειμαι πολυ αγχωμενος και δεν θελω να χασω κανενα μικρο!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Λογικό να μη βλέπεις τίποτα στο αυγό... έχει γεμίσει από το έμβρυο, γι'αυτό. Οι φλέβες ξεχωρίζουν τις πρώτες μέρες και ως ένα σημείο.

Άφησέ τα στην ησυχία τους. Αν ταίζουν το μικρό θα τα ακούσεις, είναι πολύ χαρακτηριστικός ο ήχος που κάνουν!
Δες εδώ δικά μου πουλάκια που ταίζουν το νεογέννητο μωράκι τους:




Εσύ πρόσφερε σε αφθονία το μίγμα σπόρων τους αλλά και μαλακές τροφές για να μπορούν να το ταίσουν σωστά!

Και με το καλό περίμενε και τα επόμενα! Τα αυγά σκάνε κανονικά μέρα παρά μέρα (τα δύο πρώτα ίσως σκάσουν και την ίδια ή με μία μέρα διαφορά), αλλά αυτό εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες και δεν είναι πάντα κάτι στάνταρ.

----------


## vasilakis13

οκ Βικυ,ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.Απο μαλακες τροφες δινω αυγο,χορτα(απο δικια μας γλαστρα) και λιγο ψιχα ψωμι,να δωσω και τιποτα αλλο?
να και μια φωτο να το δειτε!!


τις κοτσιλιες που φαινονται στην ακρη τις καθαρισα πριν κλεισω και συμπληρωσα λιγο πριονιδι  :winky:

----------


## vicky_ath

Τι χόρτα δίνεις??? Ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερο τώρα τις πρώτες μέρες να αποφύγεις τις πρασινάδες ή να μην δίνεις σε μεγάλες ποσότητες!
Και το ψωμί δεν τους προσφέρει τίποτε απολύτως! 
Αυγο ή αυγοτροφή, ρυζάκι, καλαμπόκι, καροτάκι... τέτοια πράγματα...

----------


## vasilakis13

νομιζω ζοχια λεγονται,τα χει η γιαγια μου στο μπαλκονι σε μια γλαστρα,παλια εδινε και σ αλλα πουλακια που ειχε.Νομιζα οτι επειδη δεν ειναι αγοραστα και δεν εχουν φυτοφαρμακα δεν υπαρχει θεμα και κανουν καλο
ψωμι τους δινω λιγο μονο και μονο επειδη ξετρελενονται! τωρα που εχουν να ταιζουν τους νεοσσους θα το κοψω
το αυγο μεχρι τωρα το εδινα μαζι με το τσοφλι για το ασβεστιο(εχω βεβαια και σουπιοκοκαλο).ακομα ετσι να το δινω?
το ρυζακι βραστο και το καροτο ωμο ετσι?

----------


## vicky_ath

Σίγουρα κάνουν καλό... δεν είπα το αντίθετο! Απλά επειδή το γαστρεντερικο των μικρών ειναι ευαίσθητο, εγώ για 10 μέρες δε δινω όταν γεννιούνται για να έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο...

Το ρυζάκι βρασμένο ναι... το καρότο και ωμο και βρασμένο μπορείς...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ειναι γλυκα! να το χαιρεσαι και με το καλο να γεμισεις κι αλλες χνουδομπαλες.

----------


## geo_ilion

με το καλο και τα υπολειπα μικρουλια να ερθους να τα χαιρεσαι πατερα . . .

----------


## vasilakis13

Απο μεταλλαξεις μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει τι θα ειναι? ο αρσενικος ειναι normal grey και η θηλυκια lutino(με καραφλιτσα,που απ'οτι καταλαβα σημαινει οτι ειναι απο γονεις cinnamon και lutino).προσπαθησα να χρησιμοποιησω ενα εργαλειο που εχει ανεβασει η βικυ αλλα δεν εβρισκα πουθενα lutino και δεν καταλαβα αυτα τα singel και double factor.Το κιτρινο χνουδι που εχει τωρα το πρωτο φανταζομαι δεν σημαινει οτι θα ειναι λουτινο,ε?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

λουτινο με καραφλα βγαζεις μονο με γονεις λουτινο. το πιο πιθανο ειναι να βγαλεις νορμαλ και λουτινο. τωρα εαν ο αρσενικος ειναι φορεας αλλων μεταλλαξεων θα βγαλεις κι απο αυτες. εαν το μωρακι που εβγαλες εχει κοκκινα ματια ειναι λουτινο, εαν οχι, ειναι αλλη μεταλλαξη.

----------


## vasilakis13

εγω ειδα στο αρθρο οτι "Από πολλούς εκτροφείς δεν προτείνεται η μίξη λουτίνο με cinnamon καθώς παράγει ένα «βρώμικο» λουτίνο πουλί" και νομιζα οτι βρωμικο εννοει πουλακι με καραφλα.
επισης με κοκκινα ματια δεν ειναι τα αλμπινο?εμενα το λουτινο μαυρα ματια εχει,και το πουλακι μεχρι τωρα μαυρα εχει,αν και ειναι κλειστα.
μηπως ξερεις το φυλλο των λουτινο και των νορμαλ νικο η δεν μπορουμε να το ξερουμε?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

εννοει οτι βγαινει λουτινο με "βρωμιες" στα χρωματα που ειναι λογω διασταυρωσης με cinnamon. 

και τα αλμπινο εχουν κοκκινα ματια. οταν ειναι μωρα, αν και με κλειστα ματια καταλαβαινεις εαν ειναι κοκκινα ή οχι. 

τωρα τι φυλο θα βγουν τα μωρα σου δεν ξερω.. η Βικυ θα ξερει.

----------


## serafeim

Ολα τα αρσενικα σου θα ειναιι normal grey και φορεις της μεταλλαξης και ολα τα θυληκα θα ειναι σκετο normal grey....
το θεμα ειανι αν εχουν καποιο αλλο γονιδιο και οι δυο γονεις τοτε μπαινουν και αλλα στην μεση...

Αν δεν τα λεω σωστα (Βικυ) διορθωσε με !!  :Happy:

----------


## panoss

Φιλε μου το συντομοτερο να αποκτησεις και αλλα χνουδομπαλακια!! 
Χαχα!

----------


## xristina_konta

Να σου ζησει!!!!!Με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα αυγουλακια να σου βγαλουν υγιη και χαριτωμενα μικρα!!!!!

----------


## vasilakis13

Ευχαριστώ! !
Σήμερα βγήκε και η δεύτερη χνουδομπαλιτσα!!!!το τηρούν αυστηρά το χρονοδιαγραμμα  :Stick Out Tongue:  Φωτογραφίες δεν μπορούσα να βγάλω γιατί ο αρσενικός καραδοκεί μεσα!

----------


## vasilakis13

χθες εσκασε και το τριτο,αλλα δυο μενουν!
το θηλυκο παντως εχει ταραξει στις τσιμπιες τον αρσενικο,δεν τον αφηνει σε ησυχια,μηπως πρεπει να τους βαλω το χωρισμα και να αφησω τη μανα με τα παιδια?Με το που βγαινει απο τη φωλια τον κυνηγαει και τον τσιμπαει κι αυτος φωναζει

----------


## lagreco69

Βασιλη θα τα βρουνε οι γονεις! μην πειραξεις τιποτα. 

Με το καλο!!! και τα αλλα δυο.

----------


## vasilakis13

Ελπιζω Δημητρη,δεν καταλαβαινω τι την εχει πιασει και τον κυνηγαει χωρις λογο!

----------


## lagreco69

Σιγουρα εχει καποιο λογο! εμεις δεν μπορουμε να τον καταλαβουμε. 

Εαν δεν δεις να φυσαει το ενα το αλλο, με τα τσουλουφια τους σε φαση επιθεσης, να κραζουν και να πλακωνονται αγρια .. μην τα πειραξεις καθολου, θα διαταραξεις την ισορροπια τους.

----------


## Gardelius

Βασίλη να σου ζήσουν !!!!!*

Υπομονή !!!!!*  :Big Grin:

----------


## vasilakis13

Ευχαριστω Ηλια!! 
Τωρα περασαν οι βασανιστικες 20 μερες που περιμενα χωρις να ξερω αν τα αυγα ειναι ενσπορα η ασπορα! καθε δυο μερες τωρα σκαει και μια καινουρια φατσουλα  :Happy:

----------


## geo_ilion

αντε με το καλο και τα υπολειπα δυο

----------


## vasilakis13

Δυστηχως χθες το απογευμα εκκολαφθηκε ο τεταρτος και προτελευταιος νεοσσος αλλα σημερα το πρωι τον βρηκε ο πατερας μου νεκρο μεσα στη φωλια  ::  ::  ::  ::   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:  
Απο τι πιστευετε οτι πεθανε? Κινδυνευει και το τελευταιο πουλακι που δεν εχει εκκολαφθει ακομα κι αν ναι υπαρχει κατι που μπορω να κανω?

----------


## lagreco69

Βασιλη λυπαμαι!!! 

Η το πατησαν τα μεγαλυτερα αδελφακια του την νυχτα η δεν ταιστηκε ποτε. 

Εαν δεν ειχε καθολου φαγητο ο προλοβος του, δεν ταιστηκε και αυτο εγινε για εναν απο τους τρεις παρακατω λογους. 

Η δεν το αφησαν τα μεγαλυτερα αδελφακια του να φαει και οι γονεις απο απειρια δεν το καταλαβαν αυτο, η δεν υπαρχει στο κλουβι αρκετη τροφη-αυγοτροφη για ολους. 

Ο τριτος λογος ειναι, να ειχε καποιο προβλημα υγειας η αδυναμια στον οργανισμο του και να μην καταφερε ποτε να ανοιξει το στομα του να ζητησει τροφη. με αποτελεσμα οι γονεις του να το θεωρησουν αρρωστο και να το αφησουν να φυγει.

----------


## vasilakis13

Φαγητο υπαρχει αφθονο,απ'ολων των ειδων τα καλουδια,μου το χε επισημανει και η βικυ οταν βγηκε το πρωτο κοκατιλακι
Δυστηχως δεν ημουν μπροστα για να δω κι εγω αν ειχε η οχι τροφη στον προλοβο αλλα ο πατερας μου μου ειπε οτι ενω τα αλλα 3 ηταν φουσκωμενα τιγγα στον προλοβο εκεινο δεν ηταν καθολου αρα μαλλον δεν το ταισαν.
Λετε να μην ταισουν ουτε το τελευταιο που θα εχει ακομα μεγαλυτερη διαφορα με τα αδερφια του?

----------


## vasilakis13

Να και καινουριες φωτογραφιες  :Happy: 

παντου φουσκωμενο ειναι το μεγαλο  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ολα μαζι τα αδερφακια
το τελευταιο αυγο επρεπε να σκασει σημερα και ειδα δυο βαθουλωματα οποτε μαλλον το πατησαν και πεθανε ο νεοσσος ε?
επισης προσεξα οτι ο παρης,ο αρσενικος που ειναι normal grey,εχει καποια κιτρινα πουπουλα στο σβερκο το και απ οτι ειδα στο αναλογο αρθρο αυτο σημαινει οτι ειναι φορεας pied 
"*Αν το κοκατίλ σας ενώ είναι φυσικού χρωματισμού έχει μερικά κίτρινα ή λευκά πούπουλα στο σβέρκο του, αυτό σημαίνει πως είναι φορέας της υπολειπόμενης μετάλλαξης Pied (split-to Pied)."
Αυτο σημαινει οτι δεν θα ειναι ολα τα μωρα normal grey?

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία Βασίλη.  :Happy: 
Για το αυγό, είναι σίγουρα χτύπημα ή μήπως σκάει το πουλάκι και ετοιμάζετε να βγει ;  :: 

Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!!

----------


## vasilakis13

Δεν ειμαι και σιγουρος Ευθημη,αν ηταν απο το πουλακι δεν θα ηταν προς τα εξω κι οχι βαθουλωμα προς τα μεσα?Επισης δεν ακουγοταν καποιο τσιου τσιου ουτε κουνιοταν τιποτα.Ετσι κι αλλιως εγω το ξαναβαλα μεσα αλλα αν δεν γινει τιποτα σημερα τοτε να το βγαλω?
να και μια φωτο απο το αυγο αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα μπορεσετε να ξεχωρισετε τα χτυπηματα

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν ξέρω... τι να πω...!!!
Λογικά αφού δεν ακούς τίποτα ... αύριο αν δεν έχεις καμία εξέλιξη ( να βγει δηλ. πουλάκι ) βγάλε το, και πριν το πετάξεις βάλε μία φωτό να δούμε το αυγό "σπασμένο" να δούμε αν υπήρχε νεοσσός, αν πέθανε μέσα στο αυγό και σε ποια μέρα για να βρούμε αν υπήρχε κάποιο πρόβλημα. Τέλος πάντων.... αύριο θα δούμε... !  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

Λευκο χνουδι?
χμμμμ!!!!
κιτρινο δεν ειναι των νορμαλ? ή δεν εχει σημασια?

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος Σεραφείμ, αλλά νομίζω ναι πως τα νορμάλ έχουν κίτρινο χνούδι!!  :: 
Θα μας πουν οι εμπειρότεροι!

Δείτε και τι βρήκα :




> White face baby's are born with white down feathers all others are born with yellow down feathers

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ειναι κουκλακια τα μωρα! να τα χαιρεσαι και παντα γερα να ειναι! μην στενοχωριεσαι για το μικρουλι που πεθανε.. δυστυχως μεσα στο προγραμμα ειναι αυτο.. και υπαρχουν και χειροτερα. 

εαν η θηλυκια σου ειναι κι αυτη φορεας pied, τοτε θα βγαλεις και pied. βεβαια σε λουτινο και αλμπινο δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις εαν το πουλι ειναι φορεας pied ή οχι λογω του οτι τα σημαδια ειναι λευκα και δεν ξεχωριζονται με το ματι.

----------


## vasilakis13

Ευχαριστώ Νίκο! 
Στα καναρινια έχω ακούσει ότι αντικαθιστουμε τα αυγά με πλαστικά μέχρι να γεννηθεί το τελευταίο, το κάνουν και στους παπαγαλους αυτό ώστε να εκκολαφθουν όλοι μαζί?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

τα καναρινια, λογο του οτι βρισκονται αιωνες στα κλουβια.. εχουν εξαφανιστει τα ενστικτα.. κι αντι να κλωσσανε απο το 2-3 αυγο, οπως θα εκαναν και στην φυση, κλωσσανε απο το πρωτο κιολας, γι' αυτο τα αντικαθιστουμε ωστε ο πρωτος και ο τελευταιος νεοσσος να μην εχουν μεγαλη διαφορα ηλικιας. 

οι παπαγαλοι δεν ειναι πολλες γενιες στην αιχμαλωσια.. οποτε συνηθιζουν να κλωσσανε απο 2-3 αυγο. αλλα και απο το πρωτο να κατσουν, δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει προβλημα αφου υπαρχει χωρος στην φωλια να ταισουν ολους τους νεοσσους. μερικοι μαλιστα αντικαθιστουν αυγα και στους παπαγαλους αλλα εγω προσωπικα το θεωρω περιττο.

----------


## vasilakis13

Οκ! Απλά σκέφτομαι ότι αν είχα αντικαταστήσει τα αυγά ίσως να μην ειχα αυτή την απώλεια αφού θα ήταν όλα το ίδιο αναπτυγμενα και δε θα ήταν τόσο εύκολο να το πατήσουν. Τώρα το μεγαλύτερο είναι πενταπλασιο από το μικρότερο

----------


## johnakos32

Να τα χαιρεσαι δεν πειραζει οτι και να ειναι!!! δεν πειραζει για το αλλο δεν γινεται κατι πλεον...

----------


## lagreco69

Βασιλη να τις χαιρεσαι τις χνουδομπαλιτσες!!!! 

Πρεπει να με καλεσεις για καφεδακι..  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## vasilakis13

Δυστηχως το τελευταιο αυγο δεν εσκασε και σημερα,το ανοιξα και ειδα οτι ειχε νεοσσο αλλα σε αρκετα πρωιμο σταδιο,δεν ηταν ετοιμος,μαλλον το ειχαν πατησει πιο πριν και δεν το ειχα παρει ειδηση μιας και τωρα τελευταια που δεν μπαινουν πολυ συχνα στη φωλια εχω την ευκαιρια να την ανοιγω.
Σημερα κοιταξα προσεκτικα το μεγαλο πουλακι και ειδα οτι εκτος απο μαυρα φτερακια ειχε βγαλει και αρκετα ασπρα στις φτερουγες.αυτο σημαινει οτι μπορει να ειναι pied ε? αν ειναι pied θα ειναι αρσενικο η θηλυκο?
Επισης οταν το κραταγα στο χερι μου καποιες στιγμες μου εκανε εναν ηχο σαν κραξιμο,πως κανουν τα μεγαλα χου χου για να μην τα ακουμπησεις και φυσανε,καπως ετσι αλλα σαν να ηταν  βραχνιασμενο.Να ζηταγε τροφη η με φοβατε απο τωρα?

----------


## serafeim

τροφη ζηταγε!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

που το είδατε το άσπρο χνούδι βρε παιδιά???????????
κίτρινο μόνο βλέπω εγώ.. λευκό χνούδι έχουν μόνο τα wf.

Βασίλη το Pied ειναι υπολειπόμενη μετάλλαξη, όχι φυλοσύνδετη.. οπότε δεν παίζει ρόλο στο φύλο του πουλιού.

Το λευκο που βγάζει στη φτερούγα το έχουν όλα τα κοκατίλ, ασχέτως μετάλλαξης.

Διάβασε το άρθρο να μάθεις περισσότερα πράγματα για τις μεταλλάξεις, γιατί σε βλέπω αδιάβαστο!! χαχαχα!!
*Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στα Cockatiel (Cockatiel Genetics & Mutations)*

----------


## vasilakis13

ναι,κιτρινο ειναι το χνουδακι τους!
Εχω καιρο να τα φρεσκαρω βικυ και τα ξεχναω,μολις βρω λιγο χρονο θα τα ξαναδιαβασω  :Happy: 

Απο ποτε πρεπει να στεκονται κανονικα στα ποδια τους? προσπαθησα να το βαλω να σταθει στο δαχτυλο μου αλλα δεν μπορουσε να σταθει και να ισσοροπησει,πιο πολυ ακουμπαγε η κοιλια του παρα τα ποδια του.Και στην παλαμη μου οσο το ειχα παλι δεν στηριζοταν στα ποδια του αλλα στην κοιλια του.

----------


## Efthimis98

Λογικό είναι, μην τα βάζεις να στέκονται σε πατήθρες ή δάκτυλα, δεν έχουν ισορροπία ακόμη και είναι και λογικό, είναι πολύ μικρά! Άφησε τα σε *επιφάνειες πλατιές* σαν την φωλιά π.χ τάπερ ευρύχωρα κ.α και να απλώνεις ένα *χαρτί υγείας ή κουζίνας* και *ΟΧΙ* εφημερίδα γιατί είναι τοξική. 
Αν θες να σε μάθουν χωρίς να φοβούνται στην αρχή μίλησε τους με *χαμηλό τόνο φωνής* και μόλις δεις ότι σε πλησιάζουν ή δεν σου δίνουν σημασία, δηλαδή να σε τρέμουν ή να σέρνονται μακρυά, ακούμπησε τα απαλά με *ήρεμες και στατικές* κινήσεις...!

----------


## vasilakis13

Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές Ευθύμη! Μέχρι τώρα τα κράταγα στη χούφτα μου μόνο και δεν είχαν την δυνατότητα να φύγουν, τώρα θα βάλω λίγο πριονίδι σε ένα ταπερ και θα τα βάζω εκεί για να μπορούν να περπατάνε
Εγώ νόμιζα ότι τρέμουν από το κρύο στο χέρι μου  :Stick Out Tongue:  αλλά τελικά μάλλον με φοβούνται

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλύτερα χαρτί.....και λίγο πριονίδι από επάνω! Αν βάλεις μόνο πριονίδι τότε τα πόδια θα πατάνε στο λείο πάτο του πάτερ και θα εμφανίσουν ίσως splayed legs.....
Μην τα πιέζεις γιατί θα έχεις τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Α, ξέχασα και καλό είναι να μην παίρνεις τα μικρά όλα μαζί, αλλά ένα ένα ή δύο και ένα, για να μην αγχώνονται οι γονείς.  :Happy:

----------


## vasilakis13

κι εγω γι αυτο ειπα να βαλω πριονιδι,δοκιμασα μια φορα να ακουμπησω το μεγαλυτερο στο καπακι της φωλιας και δεν μπορουσε να περπατησει,τα ποδια του γλιστρουσαν,οποτε θα του βαλω και λιγο χαρτι υγειας
θα τα βγαζω ενα ενα αν και οι γονεις δεν πολυφαινονται να αγχωνονται,πλεον μπαινουν στη φωλια σχεδον μονο για ταισμα.Μονο ο Παρης φωναζε προχθες που ειχα κλεισει τη πορτα της φωλιας γιατι επαιζα με τα μικρα και ειχα βγαλει και τη κικη στο δωματιο για να πεταξει κι εμεινε μονος του αυτος μεσα  :Stick Out Tongue:  ,ξεσηκωσε ολο τον τοπο!

----------


## vasilakis13

Τα κοκατιλακια μεγαλωνουν με ταχυτατους ρυθμους!!!! Στο μεγαλυτερο εχουν ανοιξει και τα πρωτα φτερακια στις φτερουγες,με την πρωτη ευκαρια θα ανεβασω φωτογραφια!!
Το ενα απο τα τρια εχει κιτρινα φτερακια στο λοφιο,πισω απο το κεφαλι και στην ουρα,αυτο σημαινει κατι για τη μεταλλαξη?
Επισης καποια εχουν βουλεμενα ρουθουνια,νομιζω οτι ειναι απο κρεμα που εχουν λερωθει και ξεραθηκε,πως μπορω να την καθαρισω?
Τελος,για το δευτερο εχω την εντυπωση οτι ισως εχει μια ελφρια μορφη sprayed legs,αν ειναι δυνατον κατι τετοιο. παρατηρω οτι οταν το βαζω στην χουφτα μου καθεται με το ενα ποδι πολυ στα πλαγια.Το τσιγκλησα βεβαια λιγο και το μαζεψε μετα το ποδι αλλα οταν το ξανασηκωσα παλι με το ποδι στο πλαι καθισε.Αν ειχε sprayed legs θα μπορουσε ομως να το μαζεψει?

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχα νεα!!! Βασιλη. 




> Επισης καποια εχουν βουλεμενα ρουθουνια,νομιζω οτι ειναι απο κρεμα που εχουν λερωθει και ξεραθηκε,πως μπορω να την καθαρισω?


Με μπατονετα και φυσικο ορο η χλυαρο νερο. 




> Τελος,για το δευτερο εχω την εντυπωση οτι ισως εχει μια ελφρια μορφη sprayed legs,αν ειναι δυνατον κατι τετοιο. παρατηρω οτι οταν το βαζω στην χουφτα μου καθεται με το ενα ποδι πολυ στα πλαγια.Το τσιγκλησα βεβαια λιγο και το μαζεψε μετα το ποδι αλλα οταν το ξανασηκωσα παλι με το ποδι στο πλαι καθισε.Αν ειχε sprayed legs θα μπορουσε ομως να το μαζεψει?


Εαν εχει sprayed legs δεν θα μπορουσε να το μαζεψει. 

Δες εδω .. εαν σου μοιαζει για κατι τετοιο. Νεοσσοί με στραβά πόδια - αντιμετώπιση splayed legs.

----------


## vasilakis13

Οποτε δεν εχει sprayed legs, θα το κοιταξω βεβαια πιο προσεκτικα και σημερα.
Αν ριξω φυσιολογικο ορο απυεθειας πανω στη μυτη δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να πνιγει η τιποτα αλλο? Ρωταω γιατι εχω διαβασει σε αλλες περιπτωσεις οταν εχουμε να κανουμε με την περιοχη της μυτης προσοχη μην μπει στη μυτη,ετσι εχω ακουσει.

----------


## lagreco69

Δεν θα ριξεις επανω στο ρουθουνι του, στην μπατονετα θα ριξεις. αλλα και μια σταγονα να πηγαινε μεσα στο ρουθουνι του δεν θα πνιγοταν. και εγω ετσι καθαριζα οποιο νεοσσο εκαναν οι γονεις του χαλια, ολα καλα.

----------


## vasilakis13

Εχουν ολοκληρωσει το μεγαλυτερο μερος απο το φτερωμα τους και με εξαιρεση το μικρο που ετυχε καποιες φορες να μην το παρω απο τη φωλια πιστευω οτι τα αλλα δυο δεν με πολυφοβουνται!
Εχω ακουσει οτι οταν τα ταιζεις στο χερι πρεπει να τα βοηθας να απογαλακτιστουν,εγω πρεπει να κανω κατι οσο μεγαλωνουν (να τους δινω σπορακια και τετοια) η θα τα βοηθησουν οι γονεις ?

----------


## Efthimis98

Λογικά θα απογαλακτιστούν από μόνα τους, αλλά αν σε έχουν μάθει και τα βγάζεις έξω μπορείς να τα βοηθήσεις δίνοντας τους σπόρους τους οποίους θα έχεις πατήσει μία δύο φορές με κάποια πέτρα ή σφυρί ... έτσι θα αρχίσουν και από μόνα τους να τα σπάνε! Στην αρχή ίσως να μην δείξουν ενδιαφέρον, αλλά σιγά σιγά θα μάθουν!  :Happy:

----------


## vasilakis13

Ολα πανε μια χαρα,το μεγαλυτερο μαλιστα εχει αρχισει να σκαει το κεφαλι εξω απο τη φωλια και να τσεκαρει το κλουβι!!!
Τωρα σκεφτομαι να βαλω μια σκαλιτσα που εχω εξω απο τη φωλια για να διευκολυνω την προσβαση.
Το ζευγαρι παντως εχει αρχισει να ζευγαρωνει με μεγαλη συχνοτητα. Αν και ξερω οτι οι παπαγαλοι δεν ζευγαρωνουν μονο για να αναπαραχθουν, φοβαμαι μην κανουν αυγα μιας και υπαρχει φωλια. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να γινει κατι τετοιο? Την προηγουμενη βδομαδα συναντησε ο πατερας μου τον κτηνιατρο και του ειπε ο κτηνιατρος οτι καθε μηνα θα γεννανε τωρα.Εγω σκεφτηκα αποκλειεται αφου χρειαζονται δυο μηνες για να απογαλακτιστουν και λεει βλακειες,αλλα τωρα με βαζει σε σκεψεις.Εννοειται οτι τον μολις απογαλακτιστουν θα βγαλω την φωλια για να μην ξανακανουν αυγα αλλα τι μπορω να κανω τωρα που τα μικρα ειναι μεσα?Σκεφτομαι να μειωσω αυγο κτλ αλλα το χρειαζονται γιατι ταιζουν τα μικρα ακομα.

----------


## lagreco69

Καλα! καθε μηνα δεν θα γεννανε. 

Σε δευτερη γεννα ομως θα πανε σιγουρα. και δεν μπορεις να το αποφυγεις Βασιλη εφοσον εχεις ηδη νεοσσους στην φωλια. εαν θελεις μπορεις να αντικαταστησεις τα νεα αυγα με ψευτικα, αλλα πιστευω οτι ειναι κριμα εαν τα αυγα ειναι ενσπορα να μην βγουν οι νεοσσοι. 

Αφησε τα και στην δευτερη και μετα θα σταματησουν απο μονα τους.

----------


## vasilakis13

Δημητρη το σκεφτομαι να τα αφησω σε δευτερη γιατι η θηλυκια εκανε και ασπορα αυγα τον ιουλιο και ειναι η πρωτη τους γεννα δεν θελω να τα εξαντλησω πολυ.
Αν κανουν αυγα ομως που θα τα κανουν? τα μικρα ειναι ακομα μεσα στη φωλια. Επισης θα συνεχισουν να ταιζουν τα μικρα? Θα ειναι πολυ κουραστικο φανταζομαι να ταιζουν τα μικρα ,που θελουν ενα μηνα ακομα να απογαλακτιστουν και ταυτοχρονα να κλωσσανε. Και μολις σταματησουν κλωσσημα και ταισμα θα πρεπει να ταισουν και τα δευτερα πουλακια,θα μουρλαθουν!

----------


## lagreco69

Στην φωλια θα τα κανουν τα αυγα, που αλλου. οι νεοσσοι βοηθουν και στο ζεσταμα των νεων αυγων με την θερμοκρασια τους. 

Ειναι σιγουρα ταλαιπωρια! αλλα και στο φυσικο τους περιβαλλον, ετσι γινεται παντα.

----------


## vasilakis13

Σορρυ για τις πολλες ερωτησεις παιδια αλλα εχω πολλες αποριες!επιζω να μην σας κουραζω πολυ  :Happy: 
Το ενα απο τα μικρα μου φαινεται οτι ειναι cinammon.Πως γινεται ομως αυτο αφου οι γονεις ειναι normal και lutino? μαλλον απο γονιδια των γονιων τους ε?
επισης το cinammon ειναι φιλοσυνδετη μεταλλαξη, μπορω να ξερω απο τωρα το φυλλου απο το μικρουλη η οχι επειδη δεν ξερω τους γονεις?
Τα αλλα δυο ειναι normal grey με σκουροχρωμο λοφιο το ενα και normal grey με λιγο pied στο σβερκο το αλλο. Επισης ολα εχουν στις φτερουγες κιτρινες βουλες και σε λιγα φτερα της ουρας αλλα αυτα απ οτι καταλαβαινω θα μαθω το φυλλο τους μετα την πρωτη πτεροροια

----------


## vicky_ath

Βγάλε φωτογραφίες να τα δούμε και να σου πούμε!!

Αν έχει όντως βγει κάποιο cinnamon ειναι θηλυκο. Και ο αρσενικός σου ειναι φορέας cinnamon.

----------


## vasilakis13

Δεν είμαι και σίγουρος ότι είναι cinammon μιας και η διαφορά με τα άλλα δυο δεν είναι και τεράστια αλλά έτσι μου φαίνεται. Έχω κάτι φωτογραφίες από τις προηγούμενες μέρες,θα ανεβάσω μια αλλά αν δεν φαίνεται καλά μπορώ να βγάλω άλλες το απόγευμα.

----------


## vicky_ath

Στη φωτό αυτή είναι αριστερά αυτό που θεωρείς cinnamon???
Δεν είναι και πολύ κατατοπιστική η φωτό για να σου πω με σιγουριά, αλλά μια διαφορά τη βλέπω και εγώ...

----------


## vasilakis13

Ναι αυτο ειναι,κι εγω δεν τη θεωρω και πολυ κατατοπιστικη γι αυτο ειπα να ανεβασω και το απογευμα μια.

----------


## vasilakis13

Σήμερα βγήκαν κι όλας απο τη φωλιά!! το μεγάλο ψιλοπετάει -ίσα που προσγειώνεται δηλαδή- και τρώει χόρτα μαζί με το μεσαίο, τα ριμάξανε τα χορταράκια!!!
Να και αλλες δυο φωτογραφιες,ελπιζω να φαίνεται πιο ξεκαθαρα



οπως φαινεται λιγο και στη φωτογραφια,κατω στη κοιλια ειναι ακομα πιο ανοιχτοχρωμο απ οτι ειναι στα φτερα

----------


## serafeim

εμενα μου φενεται ξεκαθαρα σιναμον το αριστερο!!!! και ειναι και φορεας pied!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Είναι cinnamon ναι! Να σου ζήσουν!! Πολύ όμορφα και περιποιημένα!!

Τώρα έχεις την ευκαιρία να τα κάνεις παμφάγα!! Γιατί είναι πολύ περίεργα και δοκιμάζουν όλες τις τροφές που τους βάζουμε!!

----------


## vasilakis13

Ευχαριστώ!! Θα αρχίσω να τους δίνω τα πάντα γιατί με τα μεγάλα είχα μεγάλη δυσκολία για να συνηθίσουν κάποια τρόφιμα.

----------


## johnakos32

Τι ομορφουλια μπραβο !!!! Να τα προσεχεις!

----------


## vasilakis13

Πάντα!!! μεχρι να τα αποχωριστώ βέβαια...  :sad:  δυστηχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να τα κρατήσω, ίσως κρατήσω ένα, μιας και έχω ένα περισευούμενο κλουβί

----------


## vasilakis13

Έχω ακούσει ότι κατά τη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής στρεσάρονται οι γονείς με τις μετακινήσεις και γι αυτό πρέπει να τα έχουμε σε σταθερό σημείο. Τώρα όμως έχει περάσει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος, πιστεύετε ότι αν τα μετακινήσω σε γνώριμο περιβάλλον θα αντιμετωπίσω σοβαρό πρόβλημα? υπάρχει περίπτωση να σταματήσουν να ταΐζουν τα μικρά?

----------


## lagreco69

Ετσι ειναι Βασιλη, μην το ρισκαρεις. 

Σε λιγο καιρο θα απογαλακτιστουν και τοτε τα πας οπου θελεις.

----------


## vasilakis13

Είναι 25 μέρες ακόμα, αλλά δεν πειράζει θα περιμένω  :Happy:

----------


## johnakos32

Αναλογα τα πουλια σου και τον χαρακτηρα τους!οταν λες μετακίνηση τι μετακίνηση ενοεις να συρεις το κλουβι να καθαρίσεις να το πας μισο μετρο δεξια η να αλλαξεις περιβάλλον ?Περιμενε καμια βδομαδα ακομα και μετα δεν θα εχεις προβλημα πιστευω....Καμια φωτογραφιουλα θελουμε !  :winky:

----------


## xrisam

Είναι υπέροχα, να τα χαίρεσαι! Κουκλάκια!

----------


## Sophie

Πανέμορφαα!!!!! Να σου ζήσουν!!!!  :Happy:   :Big Grin:

----------


## vasilakis13

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!!!
Γιάννη έλεγα μήπως μπορούσα να τα βγάλω στο μπαλκόνι με νάιλον γύρω γύρω για να προστατεύονται από τα ρεύματα, έχω και τέντες, δεντράκια μπένζαμιν, κάγκελα με τζάμι οπότε δεν θα είχαν θέμα αλλά απορρίπτεται για αρκετούς μήνες ακόμα αυτή η ιδέα!
Σήμερα κόντεψε να διαλυθεί η φωλιά!! Το μεσημέρι κάποια στιγμή ενώ ήταν μέσα το μικρό έφυγε ο πάτος μαζί με το μικρό και έπεσε πάλι καλά πάνω σε κάτι πράγματα που είχα αφήσει κάτω από τη φωλιά! Όταν έπεσε ανακάλυψα ότι είχε και δυο αυγά, το ένα σπασμένο (δεν ξέρω αν ήταν σπασμένο ή έσπασε κατά την πτώση). Το μικρό πρέπει να πέρασε μεγάλη λαχτάρα. Το παράξενο είναι ότι πήγα το απόγευμα να τα βγάλω και ενώ το μικρό καθόταν ήσυχο μια χαρά τα άλλα δυο έκραζαν και πέταγαν, δεν κάθονταν με τίποτα!! Μου φαίνεται πάντως ότι δεν πατάει καλά το ένα ποδαράκι του, δεν βάζει δύναμη σε αυτό ούτε γραπώνεται στα κάγκελα, δεν φαίνεται κάτι σοβαρό όμως. Επίσης μένει να παρακολουθήσω αν η θηλυκιά έχει επηρεαστεί η θα συνεχίσει την γέννα. Όταν την έβγαλα πάντως μου φάνηκε φυσιολογική,δεν ήταν τρομαγμένη
Τώρα δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω με τη φωλιά! προφανώς δεν αντέχει το βάρος όλης της οικογένειας , αφού αρκετές φορές μπαίνουν όλοι μαζί μέσα. Από την επόμενη γέννα θα αναγκαστώ να αγοράσω ή να φτιάξω μια άλλη. Τώρα όμως φαντάζομαι δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω φωλιά έτσι? Τέλος πάντων, έβαλα κάτι καρφάκια, την έδεσα κι όλας στο κλουβί ,ελπίζω να μην ξαναγίνει το ίδιο.

----------


## vasilakis13

Να και μια φωτογραφία από το μικρό, τα άλλα δυο έχουν ψιλό αγριέψει και δεν ήθελα να τα πιέσω να τα βγάλω φωτογραφία.

----------


## lagreco69

Ελα τι επαθες! 

Βασιλη περασε δυο μικρους ιμαντες απο την φωλια τους και δεσε την με το κλουβι τους, οπως εχω κανει εγω στην φωτογραφια. 

Δεν προκειται να κουνηθει ξανα. 

Το μικρο εαν δεν το παταει και αυριο το ποδαρακι του, να το δουμε. 

Δεν μπορεις να αλλαξεις φωλια τωρα. 

Για του χρονου φτιαξε αυτην, εχει *mitsman* εγγυηση!!! Κατασκευή φωλιάς για cockatiel.

----------


## vasilakis13

Άσε Δημήτρη, μεγάλη ατυχία!! σκέφτομαι βέβαια ότι θα μπορούσε να ήταν και χειρότερα αν τα είχα μετακινήσει στο μπαλκόνι αυτές τις μέρες...
Κάτι σαν το δικό σου έχω κάνει κι εγώ τώρα αλλά είναι χαλαρά τα λάστιχα που έβαλα, μόλις ανοίξουν τα μαγαζιά θα πάω να πάρω ιμάντες.
Θα ξανακοιτάξω για το μικρό αύριο. Αυτή έλεγα να φτιάξω κι εγώ για να βάλω χοντρά ξύλα και ξυλόκολλα αλλά βρήκα μια σε ένα πετ σοπ που ήταν καλούτσικη και είπα να πάρω αυτή, δεν περίμενα να φύγει κι ο πάτος, πόσο ψεύτικες τις κάνουν!

----------


## vasilakis13

Σήμερα που τα έβγαλα έξω ήταν όλα μια χαρά, το ποδαράκι του το πάταγε μια χαρά το μικρό και το μεγάλο είχε όρεξη να πετάξει,μπορεί να έφερε και 4 γύρες σε δυο δωμάτια του σπιτιού!! ακούραστο είναι το άτιμο! Το μεσαίο όταν το έπιασα άρχισε να τσιρίζει για κάποιο λόγο, ενώ το κράταγα προσεκτικά και απαλά, νόμιζα ότι έχει χτυπήσει κάπου και το πονούσα αλλά το κοίταξα και δεν είχε πουθενά τίποτα, υποθέτω ότι απλά είναι λίγο αγριεμένο λοιπόν, αντιθέτως το μικρότερο είναι αρνάκι. Έπιασα τη θηλυκιά και μου φάνηκε ότι είχε λίπος στην καρίνα, ζουλιόταν αρκετά σε σχέση με τα μικρά. Την φύσηξα λίγο για να δω και δεν είδα κάτι περίεργο, λέτε να είναι επειδή είχε λαχανιάσει ?
Επίσης απ ότι είδα ήρθε το τρίτο αυγό σήμερα (δεύτερο ουσιαστικά)!
Έχω και φωτογραφία όλη την παπαγλοοικογένεια!! Ο πατέρας δυστυχώς είναι ακόμα αρκετά άγριος και δεν τον βγάζω ακόμα έξω γιατί βλέπω να ξεσηκώνει τα μικρά και να γίνεται χαμός!! Τον λυπάμαι πολύ βέβαια που τον αφήνω μέσα, όταν μένει μόνος του αρχίζει τσιρίζει και σκαρφαλώνει ακόμα και ανάποδα, στην οροφή!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

γλυκακια τα μικρα!! να τα χαιρεσαι Βασιλη  ::

----------


## BillMat

Πωπωπω γλυκες !!!

Να τα χαιρεσαι και να σου ζησουν  :Happy:  !!

----------


## antonisveria

ειναι υπεροχα...μπραβο

----------


## panoss

Υπέροχα είναι φίλε!!!! Μπράβο!!!

----------


## vasilakis13

Καλημέρα συμφορουμιτες! Φέτος άργησα λίγο παραπάνω να τους βάλω φωλιά καθώς τα πουλιά ήταν έξω και ο καιρός όχι ιδιαίτερα καλός ενώ λόγω διαβάσματος ο χρόνος είναι περιορισμένος . Η διατροφική προετοιμασία κράτησε γύρω στον 1,5 μήνα και περιλάμβανε αυγό με τσόφλι, σουπιοκοκαλο και μηλο. Φέτος έφτιαξα μόνος μου φωλιά ώστε να είναι αρκετά ευρύχωρη και γερή και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν πολύ καλό χάρη στο αναλυτικότατο άρθρο του mitsman! 
 Σήμερα έχουν 5 αυγά και είναι ακόμα φουσκωμένη, μάλλον παει και για 6ο...στο κλουβί βέβαια υπάρχει πάντα σουπιοκοκκαλο ενώ από το πρώτο αυγό τους ένα σκεύασμα με μέταλλα, ιχνοστοιχεία κτλ. στο νερο. Αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι οτι κάνει δυσωσμη διάρροια. Ξέρω ότι όταν γεννούν κάνουν μεγάλες κωτσίλιες αλλά όχι διάρροια. Το βρίσκετε ανησυχητικό? Πάντως είναι πολυ ενεργητική και ευδιάθετη.

----------


## xrisam

Βασίλη ανέβασε φωτογραφία απο τις κουτσουλίες και τα σχετικά...

----------


## vasilakis13

Δίκιο έχεις, τα ξέχασα αυτά 
Έχω παρατηρήσει οτι το τελευταίο καιρό έρχεται ενα πουλάκι στην σακούλα με την τροφή. Βέβαια την έχω κλειστή και δεν έρχεται σε επαφή με την τροφή 
Νερό αλλάζω καθημερινά ειδικά τώρα που δίνω το συμπλήρωμα 
Φωτογραφία στην κοιλιά δεν μπορώ να βγάλω αφού είναι φουσκωμένη η κοιλιά της και φοβάμαι μην εχει αυγό και σπάσει. 
Λόγω πελετ η φωτογραφία δεν θα λέει και πολλά οπότε αν χρειασθεί πείτε μου να βάλω α4 
Πάντως η συμπεριφορά της είναι πολύ καλή, οπότε βγαίνει απο τη φωλιά αναστατώνει όλο το τόπο

----------


## vasilakis13



----------


## CreCkotiels

Βασίλη σε μία κόλλα Α4 ή σε χαρτί κουζίνας για να φαίνεται !
Σαν την παρακάτω φωτογραφία :

----------


## vasilakis13

Πάνω που πήγα να αλλάξω το πελλετ και να του βάλω χαρτί η παπαγαλινα κοτσυλισε...
Έβαλα και χαρτί αλλά ανεβαζω την φωτογραφία μήπως φαίνεται καλά. Δεν μου φαίνεται φυσιολογική πάντως ακόμα και για περίοδο γέννας ενώ έχει και πολύ άσχημη μυρωδιά . Το καλό είναι οτι δείχνει ακόμα δραστήρια. Αν ήταν μικροβιακό όμως δεν θα έκανε και ο Πάρης παρόμοιες ? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει το σκεύασμα στο νερό ? Να έσπασε αυγό μέσα της ?

----------


## vasilakis13



----------


## vasilakis13

Αυτές μου φαίνονται λίγο καλύτερες, το χρώμα όμως εξακολουθεί να είναι αρκετά ανοιχτό. Επίσης αυτές μου φαίνεται ότι δεν μύριζαν τόσο άσχημα.

----------


## jk21

αν ηταν απο πουλι που δεν ειχε αυγα ή μικρα ,θα ελεγα οτι ειναι εντονα προβληματικες ,ειδικα οι πρωτες .Αν μελη που εχουν παπαγαλους και εμπειρια με αρκετες γεννες ,δεν εχουν ξαναδει τετοιες κουτσουλιες ,τοτε ισως ειναι προβλημα .Αν εχουν δει ,με δεδομενη την καλη διαθεση ισως να μην ειναι κατι .Η συγκρατηση της κουτσουλιας για διαστημα μεγαλυτερο εντος εντερου ,μπορει να φερει καποια δυσοσμια ,αλλα γενικα η δυσοσμια ειναι προβλημα

----------


## vasilakis13

Μετά το 5ο αυγό την έβλεπα φουσκωμένη σαν να είχε κι άλλο. Σήμερα όμως ξεφούσκωσε μόλις τις έκανε, ενώ όλες αυτές που βλέπετε τις έκανε σε πολύ μικρό διάστημα, γύρω στη μισή ώρα . Άρα ίσως τις κράταγε όντως πολυ καιρό. Επίσης την πρωτη  φορά που έκανε διαρια δυσκολεύτηκε αρκετά και ηταν ηχηρή, έπαθα πλάκα γιατί έτυχε και ήμουν μπροστά (μάλλον μπήκα σε περιττές λεπτομέρειες...) Θα κοιτάξω και αύριο και αν δεν είναι φυσιολογικές θα βγάλω φωτογραφία την κοιλιά της αφού σίγουρα δεν έχει αλλά αυγά.

----------


## jk21

Μαλλον πριν βγει το 5ο ,τις ειχε συγκρατησει (πιεζοταν η εξοδος ισως απο το αυγο ) και μετα δεν μπορουσε να τις βγαλει 


Αν δεν εχει συνεχεια ,μην ανησυχεις

----------


## vasilakis13

Οκ, ευχαριστώ πολύ!! Ελπίζω να μην έχει συνέχεια!

----------


## vasilakis13

Τα χαρτιά τα έχω αφήσει στο κλουβί αλλά μόνο 3 καινούριες κουτσουλιές υπάρχουν από χθες. Είναι φυσιολογικές αλλά πιθανόν να είναι του αρσενικού. Η θηλυκια πάλι είναι φουσκωμένη σήμερα χαμηλά στην κοιλιά οπότε μάλλον τις κρατάει πάλι. Εκτός αν φτιάχνει αυγό, αλλά δεν νομίζω γιατί πέρασαν τόσες μέρες. Την έπιασα κι ολας και φύσηξα λίγο τα πούπουλα αλλά δεν είδα ερεθισμό, μονο διόγκωση και παλωταν έντονα η περιοχή.  Να της βάλω λίγο χαμομήλι?

----------


## vasilakis13

Άσχημα νέα... 
Διάβασα σε κάποια θέματα ότι το χαμομήλι βοηθάει οπότε της έβαλα λίγο μιας και ήταν έξω απο τη φωλιά. Γεμισα την πρώτη ποτίστρα, δοκίμασε αμέσως, και μέχρι να γέμισω τη δεύτερη είχε κάνει μια τεράστια διάρροια. Οπότε μάλλον κάτι έχει σίγουρα. Πάντως εξακολουθεί να είναι πολύ κεφάτη. Τι μπορεί να έχει?

----------


## vasilakis13

Το χαμομήλι κάνει θαύματα, έκανε άλλες 3 κουτσουλιές, μικρότερου μεγέθους αλλά διάρροια πάλι. Την έπιασα λοιπόν και έβγαλα φωτογραφία την κοιλιά. 








Και μια ποζάροντας  


Επίσης νομίζω οτι έχει αρχίσει να φτερνιζετε, εκτός αν είναι απο το βρέξιμο

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ελπίζω να μην έχει κάτι σοβαρό! Θα σου πουν οι γνωστές στο θέμα υγείας! 
Πάντως είναι κουκλάκι  :Love0020:  :Love0020:

----------


## jk21

εγω βλεπω πεντακαθαρη κοιλια και κουτσουλια που αν και μεγαλη ,αν και υδαρη ,ειναι σχηματισμενη και ειναι μορφης οπως το κοχλιοειδους μορφης απλα λασπερη 

το χαμομηλι διευκολυνε την εξοδο αρκετης ποσοτητας που ειχε κρατησει (βοηθα στην κινητικοτητα του εντερου ) 

το χρωμα της πια δεν με ανησυχει ,γιατι διαπιστωσα οτι δεν τρωει μονο σπορους αλλα και μπισκοτοειδη σκευασματα που εχει η τροφη μεσα της

----------


## vasilakis13

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι για την βοήθεια! 
Θα βάλω και αύριο χαμομήλι και θα την παρακολουθώ (να βάλω αυτό που περίσσεψε και το έχω ψυγείο ή χάνει τις ιδιότητές του?) επίσης επειδή ήθελα να πιει σίγουρα έβαλα και στις δυο ποτίστρες χαμομήλι. Να βάλω μόνο σε μια τώρα η παίρνει το απαραίτητο νερό από το χαμομήλι? 
Σκέφτομαι μήπως τις κρατάει και για να κρατήσει καθαρή την φωλιά γιατί φέτος παρατηρώ ότι δεν έχουν κουτσουλησει ούτε μια φορά μέσα στην φωλια. 
Αν υπάρχει και κανένα άλλο βότανο που βοηθάει στο πεπτικό πείτε μου να βάλω.

Επίσης μήπως έχει λίγο σκούρο χρώμα η καρίνα της ή είναι φυσιολογικό?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ε πες το βρε Βασίλη! Ναι αν τις κρατάει μέσα της λόγω φωλιάς νομίζω και η δυσοσμία αλλά και το μέγεθος είναι φυσιολογικό! 
Χαμομήλι θα κάνεις καινούριο κάθε φορά ...

----------


## jk21

η συγκρατηση της κουτσουλιας ειναι λογικο να φερνει καποια δυσοσμια .Εντονη ομως οχι ,ειδικα αν ειναι σε ολες τις κουτσουλιες 

χαμομηλι και καθε βοτανο ,οταν υπαρχει διαθεσιμο ,καλα ειναι να δινεται ολοφρεσκο ,για το μεγιστο των θετικων ιδιοτητων του 

οτι νερο θελει ,το παιρνει απο το χαμομηλι το πουλι .Ακομα και απο τα χορταρικα που τρωνε παιρνουν νερο 


δεν βρισκω λογο να υπαρχουν δυο ποτιστρες ,σε ενα κλουβι με 2 πουλια .Αν ηταν πολλα ,ειναι λογικο οχι τοσο λογω ποσοτητας ,αλλα για να μην μαλωνουν ποιο θα πιει πρωτο .Πολλες ποτιστρες μας κανουν συχνα να ξεχναμε να αλλαξουμε νερο ...

----------


## vasilakis13

Δεν βάζω δυο λόγω ποσότητας, εξάλλου πίνουν τόσο λίγο που και μια αρκει μπορει και για μήνα, είναι σαν να μην κατεβαίνει ποτέ η στάθμη. Εννοείται όμως ότι το αλλάζω καθημερινά, το πολύ, λόγω φόρτου διαβάσματος φέτος, κάθε δεύτερη μέρα αλλά σπάνια. 
Δυο ποτίστρες δεν ξέρω γιατί βάζω, μου έχει μείνει σαν συνήθεια απο όταν έβαλα τα πουλιά μαζί μάλλον. Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι τη μια δεν την πολυχρησιμοποιουν οπότε θα την καταργήσω

----------


## vasilakis13

Καλησπέρα! Οι κουτσουλιές εξακολουθούν να είναι μεγάλες, ενεργείται όμως κάθε 2 μέρες ενώ το χρώμα έχει σκουρυνει οπότε δεν ανησυχώ. 
Είδα σήμερα ότι είχαν κάνει μια κουτσουλια μέσα στη φωλιά. Την έβγαλα προσεκτικά αλλά παρατήρησα ότι έχουν πασαληφθει λίγο κάποια αυγά, λέτε να μην σκάσουν αυτά? Γιατί είχα διαβάσει οτι ακόμα και τα μικρόβια απο τα χέρια μας μπορεί να περάσουν μέσα στο αυγό και να σκοτώσουν το νεοσσο

----------


## rafa

Αν το μικροβιο ειναι πολυ δυνατον που μαλλον ειναι για να κανει το πουλακι διαριες τοσες μερες ειναι τα παντα πιθανα.ελπιζω να μην παθουν τιποτα τα αυγα .περαστικα

----------


## vasilakis13

δεν νομίζω να έχει κάποιο μικρόβιο αφού από διάθεση είναι τέλεια και οι κουτσουλιές είναι πλέον πιο πράσινες και σχηματισμένες. Πιστεύω ότι τις κρατάει απλά για να μην τις κάνει στη φωλιά. Οι κουτσουλιές όμως περιέχουν έτσι κι αλλιώς μικροοργανισμούς όπως το βακτήριο e. Coli. 
Από την άλλη και στην φύση τα αυγά δεν έρχονται σε επαφή με κουτσουλιές? Εκεί τι γίνεται, πεθαίνουν κάθε φορά οι νεοσσοί? 
Σκέφτηκα να τα σκουπισω με ενα νωπό χαρτί αλλά μάλλον θα μειώσω ακόμα περισσότερο τις πιθανότητες επιβίωσης. Έχει τύχει σε κάποιον άλλο?

----------


## vasilakis13

Σήμερα είχαμε το πρώτο πουλάκι!

----------


## CreCkotiels

ζουζουνάκιιι !!!! Να το χαίρεσαι το δεινοσαυράκι σου ... 
με το καλό στο κλαρί !!!  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:

----------


## Efthimis98

Τέλεια!!!  :Happy: 
Άλλη μια μικρή χνουδόμπαλα!!!

----------


## Cristina

Τι μου θύμισες....  Έτσι ήταν και ο μικρούλης μου πριν 4 μήνες...τι γρήγορα πέρασε ο χρόνος...σαν χθες ήταν μια μικροσκοπική μπαλίτσα χωρίς ματάκια...και τα ματάκια άνοιξε, και φτερά γέμισε...τώρα πετάει παντού και κάνουμε μαζί οοοοολες τις δουλειές!
Όλα να πάνε καλά, να δούμε και άλλες μπαλίτσες!!!

----------


## vasilakis13

Σήμερα έχουμε και δεύτερο πουλάκι! 
Και το φωτορεπορταζ  :


Από ποια ηλικία λέτε να τα παίρνω στην παλάμη και να τα χαιδευω?

----------


## vasilakis13

Δυστυχώς το ένα απο τα αυγουλακια ήταν ασπορο ενώ το άλλο είχε πουλάκι αλλά είχε σταματήσει η ανάπτυξη του  :sad:  (το πουλακι ήταν σχηματισμένο μέσα  αλλά κατάλαβα οτι κατι δεν πάει καλα επειδή ήταν πιο σκούρο απο τα άλλα και μια φουσκαλιτσα που είχε στο πάτο κουνιόταν σαν να ήταν υγρό μέσα το αυγό) 
Τώρα μένει ένα αυγο που θα περιμένω μήπως σκάσει την αλλη βδομάδα γιατί έχει πουλάκι μέσα απο ότι είδα. 
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι φταίει σκέφτηκα να τους βάλω μπολ με νερό αλλά τισ μέρες που ήταν να σκάσουν ψιλό έβρεχε, υπήρχε αρκετή υγρασία... Εξάλλου δεν είναι οτι δεν έσκασε, έχω την εντύπωση οτι η ανάπτυξη είχε σταματήσει πιο πριν
Τέλος πάντων, για την ώρα έχω δυο αξιογαπητα πουλάκια! Σήμερα τα πήρα για λίγο στην παλάμη 




Το δεύτερο μου φάνηκε οτι δεν μπορούσε να στηρίξει το κεφάλι του αλλά υποθέτω απλά ήταν κουρασμένο η επειδή ηταν γεμάτος ο πρόλοβος ήταν πολυ βαρύς

----------

